# are these male pre-flowers?



## Bongofury (Jul 28, 2015)

I think they are but I live on newbie street.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't see good enough to tell


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 28, 2015)

Me either


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 28, 2015)

dang, they are lousy pics. I'll try again.


----------



## Locked (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't see much with those pics.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 28, 2015)

still lousy


----------



## yarddog (Jul 28, 2015)

What is that? A tadpole??


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 28, 2015)

How long have you been flowering. I'm new too but I have some good pics from my female 

View attachment WP_20150706_16_10_53_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 28, 2015)

That's a pic of when she very first started to show sex to me she's a little more filled out now. Your pics are a little hard to tell. But depending on how long you've been flowering might give you a bit indication because I guess sometimes the new growth on a plant can be mistaken as male when it just hadn't sprouted the little while pistols. (hairs) yet


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> still lousy


 

no male parts that shape


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 28, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> no male parts that shape



Man thats awesome Grower. These are female plants that I flipped for 1 week or so then put them outdoors. I know, its a long story.

Anyway, no sooner I put them outside, most of the country was hit with 6 weeks of heavy thunderstorms including my area. I thought these may have hermed with all the trauma I put them thru. 

Is the calyx (sp) larger on larger plants? They were really small on the plants I kept indoor. 

These 2 plants are in 3 gallon pots and look darn good. 1 is 4'+ and the other 3.5'. 

I'll keep my eye on them and try and get better pics. Thanks for the help peeps.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 28, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> That's a pic of when she very first started to show sex to me she's a little more filled out now. Your pics are a little hard to tell. But depending on how long you've been flowering might give you a bit indication because I guess sometimes the new growth on a plant can be mistaken as male when it just hadn't sprouted the little while pistols. (hairs) yet



I'll bet thats it wordwar.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 28, 2015)

yarddog said:


> What is that? A tadpole??



It hasn't wiggled yet yarddog.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2015)

I think you have yourself a girl there, keep an eye on them..yay!


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 29, 2015)

rosebud said:


> i think you have yourself a girl there, keep an eye on them..yay!



awesome.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm thinking of bringing these 2 plants indoor to finish under a 1000 watt HPS. LST them and go for it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2015)

Are they small enough to bring in?Where I live it is too hot to grow indoors now.. Maybe we should see a pic of your whole plants bongo.... exciting stuff huh.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Are they small enough to bring in?Where I live it is too hot to grow indoors now.. Maybe we should see a pic of your whole plants bongo.... exciting stuff huh.



Yes it is exciting stuff Rosebud. I have room for them in a 3.5' wide and 6.25' long and 8' high area under a 1000 watt HPS. I'll bend them over with the tops facing the rear. Just these 2 plants in the room. I'll take some pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2015)

Make sure you do not bring any pests in.  I run my lights at night, which helps with the heat.  It gets almost as hot here as it does at Rosebud's and I have been able to keep my indoor girls pretty happy.  Temps into triple digits again for 4-6 days it looks like.  Your space is slightly larger than my flowering closet.  Can you cool things down enough in your closet?


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 30, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Make sure you do not bring any pests in.  I run my lights at night, which helps with the heat.  It gets almost as hot here as it does at Rosebud's and I have been able to keep my indoor girls pretty happy.  Temps into triple digits again for 4-6 days it looks like.  Your space is slightly larger than my flowering closet.  Can you cool things down enough in your closet?



The room the closet is in is air conditioned.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 30, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> The room the closet is in is air conditioned.


Mine is too.  With my T5ho's i get temperature averages of 78. My room temperature is 72. 6 degree increase. Wondering what will change when I flip on the other 4 bulbs.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 30, 2015)

yarddog said:


> Mine is too.  With my T5ho's i get temperature averages of 78. My room temperature is 72. 6 degree increase. Wondering what will change when I flip on the other 4 bulbs.



You have a t5 eight bulb unit yarddog? That's what I have.

A couple pics of my beauties.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2015)

It looks like you buried the pots?  You will probably find that you cannot dig them up without tearing away roots that will have grown through the holes.


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 1, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It looks like you buried the pots?  You will probably find that you cannot dig them up without tearing away roots that will have grown through the holes.



hhmm, good point.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2015)

I had a broccoli plant that I just set out in one of the raised beds I have and left it in the pot for about a week as I was busy with other things or just plain tuckered out and it only took that long for the roots to grow through the holes and into the dirt.  You can dig a ways away from the pot and see how much the roots have grown through, but I suspect you will see good root growth if the surrounding soil is good.


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 1, 2015)

I dug the hillside out so the pot could sit level. I'll just leave them be. They will harvest around the same time anyway. Good call THG.


----------

